# Build extension onto existing wooden workshop



## Shiplap (8 May 2020)

Hi all,

This is my first post and would welcome any advice please that you can offer. My query is that I would like to build a small extension/store on the side of my existing wooden workshop. The existing workshop (built on the basis of a Permitted Development - uncertificated) has an internal area of 13.5 sqm and has been built in compliance with build regs over 2 metres away from all boundaries etc.

The internal area of the new extension/store would approx.be 3.5 sqm and would still be just about 2 metres away from the nearest boundary. It would have its own independent external access door.

My question is .... would the area of such an extension be added onto the existing workshop thus taking it over the regulation of max 15 sqm making it non compliant? 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated please.


----------



## MikeG. (8 May 2020)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

The minimum floor area for Building Regs to kick in is 30 square metres unless you are within 1 metre of the boundary, so despite it being the case that the floor areas would be added together if there is a joined roof, you still wouldn't require BR approval. 

Permitted Developments (ie the Planning regime) allow you to cover half the original land area around your house in outbuildings, so unless this extension takes you over that threshold you will be fine in terms of area. Your workshop extension must be under the height limits which vary with roof type and distance from the boundary.


----------



## Shiplap (8 May 2020)

Hi MikeG,

Many thanks for your reply.

Just a bit of further information is that the existing workshop roof is 3.3m high from the base. The extension will have a separate and lower roof at under 2.5m high. 

The extension will protrude outwards from the side elevation by about 1.5m which will still keep it just over 2m from the nearest adjacent boundary, 

The workshop only covers about 10% of my land area.


----------



## DBT85 (9 May 2020)

MikeG.":36vdc3il said:


> Hi, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> The minimum floor area for Building Regs to kick in is 30 square metres unless you are within 1 metre of the boundary, so despite it being the case that the floor areas would be added together if there is a joined roof, you still wouldn't require BR approval.



Am I wrong in thinking that if the exterior is clad in sufficiently non combustible material that Building regs will be satisfied if its within 1m but still under 30m2?


----------



## MikeG. (9 May 2020)

Yes. The point is, outside that zone building regs don't apply. Within it they do with regard to the exterior construction.


----------



## DBT85 (9 May 2020)

MikeG.":26inbjwb said:


> Yes. The point is, outside that zone building regs don't apply. Within it they do with regard to the exterior construction.


As I suspected.

I also assume that if ANY part of the building is within 1m you qualify, even if that thing is 5cm of guttering?


----------



## MikeG. (9 May 2020)

Yep, although I have never heard of a building inspector being that pedantic. Hard against a boundary, though, and High Court cases have been held over an inch or two of guttering.


----------

